# [ipfw] cannot deny icmp using uid



## gamanakis (May 12, 2014)

I am trying to add the following rule on top of everything else:

```
ipfw add 10 deny icmp from any to any uid 1001
```

I want to block uid 1001 from pinging other sites. However it doesn't work. If I omit the uid it works fine, albeit for all users. 

Any hints?


----------



## gamanakis (May 12, 2014)

I think it isn't supported. From the manual:


> uid user:
> Match all TCP or UDP packets sent by or received for a user.  A
> user may be matched by name or identification number.


----------

